
Show HN: YouTube style progress bar for ReactJS - 60devs
http://milworm.github.io/react-progress-2/
======
sprremix
Nice idea and good execution. However, I just hate every progress bar that
does this thing where the first 80% of the progress bar is gone in under a
second, and it just slows down and down.. and goes reaaally slow the last 20%
of the progress bar.

~~~
60devs
Thanks for feedback.

